
GC and Rust Part 1: Specifying the Problem - steveklabnik
http://blog.pnkfx.org/blog/2015/11/10/gc-and-rust-part-1-specing-the-problem/
======
devit
Is there any known pratically relevant programming problem that cannot be
solved without a GC, other than running code that assumes that one is
available?

~~~
eximius
I can't imagine how there could be. All a GC does is free the programmer from
worrying about memory leaks/manual memory management themselves (sort of). It
doesn't have any effect on computability.

~~~
pif
> All a GC does is free the programmer from ...

Not only this. It also forces the programmer to implement RAII by hand.

